# anno 1404 vs anno 1701



## jukall (19. Juni 2009)

hallo erstmal,

ich wollt mal fragen, ob es sich lohnt anno 1404 zu kaufen wenn man schon anno 1701(+addon) hat?
welche Neuerungen, Verbesserungen gibt es alles?

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2009)

jukall am 19.06.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen, ob es sich lohnt anno 1404 zu kaufen wenn man schon anno 1701(+addon) hat?
> welche Neuerungen, Verbesserungen gibt es alles?
> ...




lad dir doch mal die demo runter 

is halt wieder ein neues setting, bessere grafik usw. - und die missionen/die story soll wohl auch fesselnder sein.


----------



## ziegenbock (19. Juni 2009)

jukall am 19.06.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen, ob es sich lohnt anno 1404 zu kaufen wenn man schon anno 1701(+addon) hat?
> welche Neuerungen, Verbesserungen gibt es alles?
> ...



ich besitze anno 1701 und das addon (alle anderen teile auch) und habe mal die demo gespielt. es sieht ganz nett aus und hat einige änderungen, aber das ganze ist mir keine 45€ wert. bei 1701 gab es das spiel zum release für 35€. das wäre für mich das höchste, was ich für 1404 bezahlen würde.

aber wie herbboy schon sagte, am besten selbst die demo laden und anspielen.


----------



## jukall (19. Juni 2009)

ziegenbock am 19.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> jukall am 19.06.2009 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab die demo schon gespielt, weiß aber nicht ob mir das eben 45 euro wert ist 
neuerungen sind meiner meinung nach wenige vorhanden
grafik, gameplay,...   is ja klar dass so was immer verbessert wird


----------



## shirib (19. Juni 2009)

jukall am 19.06.2009 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 19.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe heute mal die Demo von Anno 1404 gespielt und war schon leicht begeistert. Ich habe Anno 1601 mit dem Spielen begonnen habe mit Anno 1601 begonnen und bis seit dem ein Fan der Reihe. Nur, was ich bisher in der Demo gesehen habe, hat mich nicht _so_ begeistert, als das ich 45 EUR dafür ausgeben würde. Wobei, hmm...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2009)

also, wegen des preises: ich bin sicher, dass da in ersten 2-3 wochen - wie bei 1701 - es für ne weile für 35-39€ zu haben sein wird.


----------



## ziegenbock (20. Juni 2009)

Herbboy am 20.06.2009 02:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wegen des preises: ich bin sicher, dass da in ersten 2-3 wochen - wie bei 1701 - es für ne weile für 35-39€ zu haben sein wird.



davon gehe ich auch mal aus. 45€ ist es aus meiner sicht für besitzer von 1701 nicht wert.


----------



## Gerry (21. Juni 2009)

Da die Spieleauswahl inzwischen genreübergreifend sehr groß ist und die Zeit fürs Zocken von Jahr zu Jahr weiter abnimmt, bin ich nicht mehr bedingungsloser Anno-Fan/Käufer. 
Trotzdem: Obwohl ich u.a. Anno1701 im Regal stehen habe, werde ich mir auch Anno1404 zulegen.

IMHO lohnt es sich, da es keineswegs nur ein kleines Update darstellt. 
Einfach mal einen Blick in die Demo werfen und die vielen positiven Previews anschauen.

Übrigens sind sich die PCGames und GameStar auch mal einig und haben in den aktuellen Tests der Ausgaben 08/2009 jeweils 91% vergeben.


----------



## MrRibba (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe bisher alle Anno Teile gespielt und muss echt sagen, dass dieser hier der Beste ist. Eigentlich hatte ich vor kein weiteres Anno zu kaufen, da ich vom Multiplayer immer enttäuscht wurde und dieser eine wichtige Komponente ist (1503 sollte er per Patch nachgereicht werden, was bis heute nicht gesehen ist; 1701 hatte zwar einen, aber der lief bei mir IMMER assyncron).
Nichtsdestrotrotz hab ich mir 1404 gekauft und bin echt positiv überrascht. Denn er vereint alle guten Elemente der bisherigen Anno's und besitzt zudem noch viele sinnvolle Neuerungen.

Also ich für meinen Teil kann eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen für alle die Anno mögen, auch wenn man 1701 besitzt.


----------



## Shabak (7. Juli 2009)

MrRibba am 05.07.2009 02:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe bisher alle Anno Teile gespielt und muss echt sagen, dass dieser hier der Beste ist. Eigentlich hatte ich vor kein weiteres Anno zu kaufen, da ich vom Multiplayer immer enttäuscht wurde und dieser eine wichtige Komponente ist (1503 sollte er per Patch nachgereicht werden, was bis heute nicht gesehen ist; 1701 hatte zwar einen, aber der lief bei mir IMMER assyncron).
> Nichtsdestrotrotz hab ich mir 1404 gekauft und bin echt positiv überrascht. Denn er vereint alle guten Elemente der bisherigen Anno's und besitzt zudem noch viele sinnvolle Neuerungen.
> 
> Also ich für meinen Teil kann eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen für alle die Anno mögen, auch wenn man 1701 besitzt.



Dem will ich mich einmal anschließen, bin dazu noch echt positiv überrascht dass Anno 1404 sehr flüssig auf hohen Einstellungen läuft - im Gegensatz zu 1701.
Auch von mir eine Kaufempfehlung: aber wer 1701 gekauft hat, kann mit dem Kauf von 1404 warten bis es etwas günstiger wird.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2009)

Shabak am 07.07.2009 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir eine Kaufempfehlung: aber wer 1701 gekauft hat, kann mit dem Kauf von 1404 warten bis es etwas günstiger wird.


... 39 EUR ist doch jetzt der Standardpreis bei MM / Saturn / Amazon.de

Ein Kumpel hat die Kampange auf Schwer durchgespielt und er meinte, 1404 unterscheidet sich schon erheblich von 1701, obwohl es 'oberflächlich' betrachtet eben "nur" ein Anno ist.


----------



## Milch-Mann (7. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Ich habe mir Anno 1404 am Samstag gekauft...und habe es den ganzen Sonntag lang gezockt xD
Ziemlich interessant ist die differenzierung zwischen der Nord- und Südhalbkugel. Es gibt zwei versch. Arten von Inseln ("normale Inseln" wie aus anderen Anno teilen und orientalische Inseln, die auch andere Bewohner beherbergen und wo man auch andere Sachen anpflanzen kann).

Zudem kann man sich durch Ruhm noch ein paar Sachen dazukaufen, wie z.B. Extrasegel für die Schiffe oder Saatgut.
Habe es für 45 € gekauft und bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden. Einziges Problem ist die Onlineaktivierung -> ohne Internet geht es zwar, ist aber ein bisschen Mehraufwand (aber ansonsten geht die Registrierung sehr zügig voran)


----------



## Shabak (7. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 07.07.2009 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Shabak am 07.07.2009 08:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei Amazon ist der Preis bei 45€ was heißt das MM und Saturn wahrscheinlich 50€ verlangen - für mich persönlich ist Anno nicht so viel wert. Gut, wenn sie den Preis schon gesenkt haben...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

Shabak am 07.07.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Amazon ist der Preis bei 45€ was heißt das MM und Saturn wahrscheinlich 50€ verlangen


 dann sind die angebote schon vorbei, du hättest es die ganze letzte woche bei saturn, MM und amazon für 39€ bekommen können. das is an sich immer so, dass es bei saturn/MM ca. 1-4 woche nach release ein game für 1-2 wochen für 39€ gibt und ab dann erstmal wieder 44-49€, bis es budget wird... 


1701 hab ich nicht, aber 1404 zock ich seit letzter woche ständig - die kampagne hab ich im moment nicht mehr weitergespielt (da wo der kardinal die riesen insel angreift), aber ich hab ein par endlosspiele angefangen und aktuell eines, wo ich den kaiserdom baue. da find ich doof, dass dessen einflusskreis ziemlich mager is. von so einem gebäude erwarte ich an sich, dass der quasi die ganze stadt beeinflusst.

was bedeutet da btw "beriedigt alle bedürfnisse" ? heißt das, dass die leute sogar mit null fisch, most usw. trotzdem satt sind?  :-o   oder sind damit nur kapelle, schenke, schuldturm usw. gemeint?


----------



## Boesor (7. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 07.07.2009 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Shabak am 07.07.2009 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Saturn Dortmund sind es jetzt wieder 49€


----------



## BigPsycho (7. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 07.07.2009 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Shabak am 07.07.2009 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle Gebäudebedürfnisse...Alles andere wäre ja auch ein bisschen zu stark.
@Topic: Ich finde der Umstieg lohnt sich. Anno 1404 ist sehr viel fordernder als 1701 und macht auch noch mehr Spaß. Besonders wenn das Game sich in Richtung Ende neigt. Das bauen von der Speicherstadt ist schon super, und Kaiserdom und Sultansmoschee fordern dann richtig...  auf jeden Fall auch 50€ wert...39€ sowieso. 

Psycho


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

BigPsycho am 07.07.2009 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.07.2009 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also, dann find ich den redius des doms echt VIEL zu klein... der is dermaßen teuer, braucht ja auch platz und dauert ewig, da kann man stattdessen locker doppelt so viele schenken, schuldtürme usw. wie benötigt bauen...

ich find es auch doof, dass man ne kapelle UND ne kirche braucht. eine kirche müßte IMHO ne kapelle ersetzen können. 

verdient man eigentlich mit ner schenke auch was?


----------



## Solon25 (7. Juli 2009)

BigPsycho am 07.07.2009 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Anno 1404 ist sehr viel fordernder als 1701 und macht auch noch mehr Spaß.


Dann bau 1701 einfach mit einer MOD um.

_Der D.E.A.P. !70! Patch (Der Etwas Andere Patch zu Anno 1701) liefert die Möglichkeit, alle Gebäude der Asiaten und ebenso die von Diego ganz normal im Spiel zu bauen. Ein neues Baumenü mit neuen Gebäudeicons schafft hierfür Platz. Ebenso wurde das Gildenmenü optisch überarbeitet. Und zu guter Letzt haben wir noch verschiedene Schiffe in den Werften zum Bau freigeschaltet. 

Anspruchsvollere Spiele warten auf euch: Die Grenzen für den Aufstieg eurer Siedler wurde heraufgesetzt, das machte ebenso eine Veränderung des Aufbauverhalten der Computergegner vonnöten. Mehr Inseln werden besiedelt, daher werdet ihr euch früh um günstige Inseln bemühen müssen. Und vielleicht baut ein CG ja sogar irgendwann ein Schloss? 

Neue Funktionen, neue Musik und vieles mehr erwartet euch mit D.E.A.P. !70! und seinen Erweiterungen._


----------

